# Fun with crappie! With video!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Crappie were biting good this weekend. Seemed like spring all over again! Wouldn't touch a jig and ended up buying 100+ minnows. Most were in 4' of water fishing minnows 24" deep. Cleaned 35 Saturday and started throwing them back after we had 20 in the box yesterday. Caught some really nice ones this morning - all released. Will include a few pics and a cheesy iPhone video I took. Thanks for looking
youtube/XRbLYQJUoNI


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dang thats a killer day and a feast. I havent done that type of fishin in a long time looks like the bite is hot


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Wassup widdat? Were they full of eggs? Were they all in one spot or scattered? Trying to figure it out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Wassup widdat? Were they full of eggs? Were they all in one spot or scattered? Trying to figure it out.



No idea. Everybody else was fishing deep structure and catching nothing. I kept quiet about it - maybe the cold snap?? They had eggs but nothing like spring. They were also schooled up. Caught all in a couple of places


----------



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like fun. I like to crappie fish out of my kayak but have been going to central Alabama to do so. Don't expect you to tell me your honey hole but what body of water are you fishing ? Would love to have somewhere closer to catch some crappie. Thank you


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Up at Wise lake this weekend fishing deep docks they were holding about 5 ft.


----------



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks - Wise Lake or Weiss Lake ?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in Lake Dannelly. Bout halfway between Camden and Selma


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You been doing an awesome job up there!!! Good deal!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome to be catching them like that now. I never fish for them this time of year, just fall , winter , and spring. Way to go TRY'N ! Fine looking sandwiches !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Awesome to be catching them like that now. I never fish for them this time of year, just fall , winter , and spring. Way to go TRY'N ! Fine looking sandwiches !


Last year they spawned around middle of March, hung around till the middle of April and moved out of the creek to the deep water in the river (I think) around May 1. I didn't catch any from May 1 - Oct 1. I really enjoyed this weekend!! They sure are fun to catch & eat but I have yet to find them in the summer... I have no idea where they go, heck I couldn't even find them in the winter! - Where's Mark Collins when you need him!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang those crappie are bigger than the bass I catch


----------

